# Central America Outfitters?



## boldtwatermann (May 15, 2011)

Anyone out there have any experience kayaking in Mexico or other Central American countries other than Pucon Kayak Hostel? The wife and I are planning our honeymoon and want to spend a few days kayaking some rivers and would love some feedback and/or recommendations on good outfitters. We're both class IV boaters and would need to rent boats and paddles but would bring the rest of our own PG.
Thanks.


----------



## JDHOG72 (Jul 18, 2007)

In South America Ecuador is amazing. Beautiful country, great kayaking and really friendly people. If you want all inclusive type experience Small world adventure has Ecuador dialed in. They will take care of everything for you and do it very well. If you want a bit more adventure but to be equally taken care of with the possibility of a more al a cart experience you want to talk to Abe with boofsessions. Abe is the man and can set up any type of experience you like. He is a great guy. You can find him on Facebook or Boofsessions.com. Raguides.com out of Denver runs trips in Costa Rica. Talk to Lyle.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Get in contact with Rocky Contos at Sierra Rios

Rocky's got trips in Mexico and Central America. He's also working to save rivers in the region from hydropower projects.

Have a great honeymoon,

-AH


----------



## boldtwatermann (May 15, 2011)

Update:
Got back from boating in Ecuador. We ended up going with Endless River Adventures. They have boats, you bring your PG. Beautiful country, great whitewater, great company.
They've been paddling and leading trips there for 15+ years. They know the rivers and they work hard to support the small communities/economies that they stay in as much as possible. They also run trips in Costa Rica.

For what it's worth, I'd recommend them.


----------

